# class 1 div 1 cable seal



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

hd13 said:


> what do you guys use to seal cable ends. i'm not talking about eys' im talking about belden style cable with shield.(they are required to be sealed along with usng eys' in conduit run) thanks.


Any time I run across a custom// trick item -- I run my queries straight back to the manufacturer. 

I simply regard the NEMA players as *the* authorities WRT the stuff they've created.

And engineers are always coming up with something new.


----------

